# Swatches done using different techniques in DJ.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The following swatches were done for demoing at the local knitting club and teaching others to do different techniques in DJ.

The first photo (if I have done this correctly) shows....
Top left- striped back; Top right-Bird's Eye backed;
Mid left- Reversible; Mid right- Plain;
Bottom left-Ladder backed.
These all have the same amount of stitches, rows and strands of yarn.
Bottom right is again Plain backed but with one extra strand of the light blue yarn.

I have put these on so that knitters can see how the different backs alter the size and the look of the fabric. Unfortunately you can't feel the difference! 

Second photo shows.....
Left- Quilted Double Jacquard rabbit; Right Blister double Jacquard rabbit and flower done in Blister Double Jacquard.

Third photo shows.... 
Reverse Double Jacquard (from the first photo) folded over.....unfortunately it isn't that big a swatch for you to see it clearly but it does prove that it can be done.
Ladder backed with the reverse showing and a three color striped backed.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

How does the back of the quilted blister jacquard look? I kind of like the look.
My book calls solid backing blister, but apparently it's not.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Sue, great info - thanks for showing the photos and explanations! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> How does the back of the quilted blister jacquard look? I kind of like the look.
> My book calls solid backing blister, but apparently it's not.


Karla the Blister and the Quilted are two different technique but both have a solid one color back. I think this is were the confusion lies. There are other stitch patterns/techniques also but I can't find my other bag with these swatches in. Which is a shame really because there is a Rabbit (that must be in it) that looks as if he is about to explode he is sooo fat. He would have given you a laugh.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Karla the Blister and the Quilted are two different technique but both have a solid one color back. I think this is were the confusion lies. There are other stitch patterns/techniques also but I can't find my other bag with these swatches in. Which is a shame really because there is a Rabbit (that must be in it) that looks as if he is about to explode he is sooo fat. He would have given you a laugh.


I need to find a description about those methods. I have so many old magazines and each time I go through them I find something new.
For two color DBJ with solid background I alternately slipped and knitted on ribber, always two rows.
For 3 color I knitted two rows on ribber and slipped the other color rows.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful love the flower one especiallyxx


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I love your Quilted DJ, this bunny looks perfect. Quilted, blister and double sided pattern are the last remaining techniques in my bucket list.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

The pictures are a great way of showing what one can do on a knitting machine. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow! Inspiring! Definitely got me wanting to practice DJ!!
Thank you, Susie!!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. DBJ has been one of my main ambitions since I've started machine knitting. I especially like reverse DBJ and the quilted DJ.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Susie I am so impressed! 
Do you have a reference book or other references I can go to to learn how to do Double Jacquard? I want to learn the technique. I tried but I was somewhat unsuccessful. Any advice?
Alexandra in CO-MO, USA.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Sue,
Yes it would be nice if you can recommend some books on DBJ. I am on the lookout for "A Machine Knitter's Guide to Creating Fabric" by Susanna Lewis and Julia Weisman, but have not found one with a price I am willing to pay.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

AAKnits, Have you seen Sue's description on this page?  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258455-1.html


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

AAKnits and Karla......I have loads of books on DJ because I absolutely love this fabric, in fact I am obsessed with it.  :lol: :lol: 

Most books cover DJ in depth and are therefore quite hard to understand when just starting to learn how to do it. The first book that I had I was like a little child reading it following every word with my finger as I went along the sentence. I have lent this book to other machine knitters and they have returned it saying "I can't understand one word in it"

The best book (in my opinion) is.... Machine Knitting The Technique Of Slipstitch by Denise Musk.
Don't let the word Slipstitch throw you.....it is a slip stitch.
Although there is only a small section dedicated to DJ she explains it far better than other authors and covers all of the techniques in a easy to understand way.

There are other books that if I would dare to list on here I would say "don't but that" they are so technical and so hard to follow that for someone that has never done DJ before they would never do DJ! They would throw the book thinking "I can't do that"
I was given one a few weeks back and even I couldn't understand the majority of what the author was trying to explain....it's horrid! I could well understand why I was given it and the person said "if you don't want it I'm throwing it in the bin" and why she has now decided DJ is not for her!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Gee, thanks for all of the great descriptions, pictures, and info on which texts are most helpful. I've been machine knitting since the mid 70's, and have only done a few test pieces with DBJ. I have a few texts, but as you described, some are difficult to understand and give me a headache, and I'm really not an easily confused person. 

The last go I gave it was when I acquired the electronic 6-color changer, and decided I was going to finally conquer DBJ. Went step-by-step very carefully, and the piece that came off in no way resembled the stitch pattern used. 

I do have Denise Musk's book, and will have to get that out and carefully look at that section. Maybe it will be the trick for me and help me finally "get" it.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Love your swatches...


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Love your swatches...


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

wow, i never knew you could do such things as quilted rabbits and flowers before. thanks so much for the informative post.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Really fabulous.How to master the blister bunny.Love it.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pics and info. Did you do them on Japanese or Passap machine?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Thanks for the pics and info. Did you do them on Japanese or Passap machine?


I did them on my Brother KH970.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, it will work on what I have.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

I have come across posts involving Cheryl Jiles on KP. She has an excellent DVD on multicolor double bed fabric. She does it on a brother machine (can't remember which). I have seen the DVD once at the Finger lakes seminar. I thought it was amazing. I think it would be very helpful for those of us who want to concur DJ. This is her website.

http://www.wishknits.com/#!dvd/ckhj


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

Really nice. Love the bunny. Like the blister one as well.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Ann for your posting of the DBJ explanation on KP site. It is well written and a great reference/explanation of the techniques.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful swatches- This is something I must work on... Along with so many other ideas. Thank you for sharing all these techniques.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

OMG! 
This is awesome!


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

A W. E. S. O. M. E !!!


----------

